# EOI with 60 points



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi friends. I m new here. I hav submitted my EOI with 60 points as developer programmer. Any1 here got invitation in This category ?

Thnx


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Manni. I submitted my EOI on 12th September with 60 points as a Network & Systems Engineer. Do you mind sharing your EOI submission date?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hi Manni. I submitted my EOI on 12th September with 60 points as a Network & Systems Engineer. Do you mind sharing your EOI submission date?


Hi. I hav submitted mine on 15 aug. lets c wt ll happen on 15 oct.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hi. I hav submitted mine on 15 aug. lets c wt ll happen on 15 oct.


Hopefully you get an invitation, good luck !!!! Keep us updated


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Hopefully you get an invitation, good luck !!!! Keep us updated


Thnxx. i wish same for you. Sure i ll let evry1 know if something happened.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hi. I hav submitted mine on 15 aug. lets c wt ll happen on 15 oct.


 I applied with 60 points within the 1st hour of SkillSelect on July 1. I think expectation on 15 October should be whether or not 60pointers will start getting invited.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

akanawu said:


> I applied with 60 points within the 1st hour of SkillSelect on July 1. I think expectation on 15 October should be whether or not 60pointers will start getting invited.


@akanawu.. M sure u ll get invitation on 15 oct. wt was ur occupation?


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Manii said:


> @akanawu.. M sure u ll get invitation on 15 oct. wt was ur occupation?


Medical Laboratory Scientist 234611, am hoping:focus:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

akanawu said:


> Medical Laboratory Scientist 234611, am hoping:focus:


U got approval from WA. Is it 190 pr 489. I have one doubt as SA mentioned that they need only 489 to be selcted in EOI. Is that mean i cant select 189 in EOI??


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

hi all

i want to submit EOI with 60 points
guide me how to do? i dont have any state sponsorship with me....
and have 7 yr exp in IT field 
i have assessment with me

but i think points are 55 without state sponsorship 

guide me


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

chinmay shah said:


> hi all
> 
> i want to submit EOI with 60 points
> guide me how to do? i dont have any state sponsorship with me....
> ...


Hi chinmay. U can calculate ur points on immi site. 

If ur age z bet 25-33 u ll get 30 points
IELTS: 7 each 10 points or 8 each 20 points
Exp: 5 years 10 points. I think 8 yrs 15 points
study bachelor or master: 15 points


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Manii said:


> U got approval from WA. Is it 190 pr 489. I have one doubt as SA mentioned that they need only 489 to be selcted in EOI. Is that mean i cant select 189 in EOI??


It is 190 but I prefer 189, so am waiting for the next invitation round.


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hi chinmay. U can calculate ur points on immi site.
> 
> If ur age z bet 25-33 u ll get 30 points
> IELTS: 7 each 10 points or 8 each 20 points
> ...


I have almost the same question with chinmay shah;
I have submitted my EOI last week with 55 points under subclass 190 and I'm supposed to get another 5 points from the State Sponsorship itself. Does that make me a 60 pointer or what?
Do I need to just wait for any state to invite me? (I've put 'any state' in my EOI) Or they don't invite 190 subclass 55ers and I have to seek invitation from the states which I'm qualified for?
I would appreciate if anyone could give me some clue.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Armin said:


> I have almost the same question with chinmay shah;
> I have submitted my EOI last week with 55 points under subclass 190 and I'm supposed to get another 5 points from the State Sponsorship itself. Does that make me a 60 pointer or what?
> Do I need to just wait for any state to invite me? (I've put 'any state' in my EOI) Or they don't invite 190 subclass 55ers and I have to seek invitation from the states which I'm qualified for?
> I would appreciate if anyone could give me some clue.


You have to seek nomination from a State/Territory you qualify for to make up the 5 points shortfall, just filling "any state" in your EOI is not enough. Please read the requirement of each state carefully before applying to any state, most state would require that you select their state EXCLUSIVELY in your EOI or you will be rejected.

Besides once you get nomination from a state, you will automatically get an invite.


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

akanawu said:


> You have to seek nomination from a State/Territory you qualify for to make up the 5 points shortfall, just filling "any state" in your EOI is not enough. Please read the requirement of each state carefully before applying to any state, most state would require that you select their state EXCLUSIVELY in your EOI or you will be rejected.
> 
> Besides once you get nomination from a state, you will automatically get an invite.


Thx a akanawu! 
Ok.. so I'm gonna apply for SS right away.
Ya, I've already read the requirements for all the states and I think I'm going for SA. I wish I could go for Victoria though. I prefer Melbourne to Adelaide. But the requirements don't suit me.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

i have not done EOI till
what major thing we have to keep in mind when doing EOI with 55 poins
and guide me state names which i have to select in EOI i am in IT field


Armin said:


> Thx a akanawu!
> Ok.. so I'm gonna apply for SS right away.
> Ya, I've already read the requirements for all the states and I think I'm going for SA. I wish I could go for Victoria though. I prefer Melbourne to Adelaide. But the requirements don't suit me.


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

chinmay shah said:


> i have not done EOI till
> what major thing we have to keep in mind when doing EOI with 55 poins
> and guide me state names which i have to select in EOI i am in IT field


The good thing about EOI is that you can always save and update your application before and after submission. So just go ahead and start submitting your EOI. In case you face an information that you don't have, just save your application and update it later when you prepare that info.
In general, you need your assessment, IELTS, education and working history, etc.
For the state sponsorship, you can either choose a specific state or just choose 'any' in the form. Depends if you already have a sponsorship from a specific state or have a state in your mind which u wanna move to.
Keep in mind that some states like SA require you to only choose 'SA' in your EOI, otherwise your application for state sponsorship from SA will be refused. But some states like Victoria doesn't care.
I've put 'any' for now. But I'm gonna change it to 'SA' before applying for this state sponsorship.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone tell exactly how you apply for QLD state sponsership ......before an EOI goes in.....it's all very confusing....Thanks


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell exactly how you apply for QLD state sponsership ......before an EOI goes in.....it's all very confusing....Thanks


I've found everything....thanks


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell exactly how you apply for QLD state sponsership ......before an EOI goes in.....it's all very confusing....Thanks


Hi 

I emailed them asking them exactly the same question...
They told me that l need to tick visa otion 190 in my EOI and pick QLD only.
After that l should wait....and they will "contact" me...

You cannot do an online SS application with them like the rest of the states do.
Besides last year they gave out only about 220 invites out of the total of more than 20,000 invites given by states nationwide.
That should give you a good picture about QLD state sponsorship!!!


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Haa ha thanks Joe....better not hold my breath then...lol
I have filled my EOI in but need to wait till May to submit it, then I will have 60 points.....
Unless I take the OET test...which I'm looking into doing after Xmas....
Thanks


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Judy&Rob said:


> Haa ha thanks Joe....better not hold my breath then...lol
> I have filled my EOI in but need to wait till May to submit it, then I will have 60 points.....
> Unless I take the OET test...which I'm looking into doing after Xmas....
> Thanks


Just got an invite for apply for 189 with 60points.


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

akanawu said:


> Just got an invite for apply for 189 with 60points.


Got an invitation with 60 points, submitted on 12th July


----------



## fragrance1625 (Oct 15, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Got an invitation with 60 points, submitted on 12th July


I am pretty sure that you have not got invittation as the cut off is 2nd july. CAn you please make sure that information is correct.


----------



## fragrance1625 (Oct 15, 2012)

I submitted my EOI on 5th july with 60 points . No luck so far....looking forward to 1st november!!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

if someone updated any info that doesnt impact Score, then initial timestamp & ranking remains intact. I also updated my EOI on 4th, it shows submitted 4th, but Date of effect is what matters, as long as Score doesnt change (in my case July 1st).

Cheers!


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

fragrance1625 said:


> I am pretty sure that you have not got invittation as the cut off is 2nd july. CAn you please make sure that information is correct.


Appreciate if you could refer the other thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...117201-eoi-submitted-club-191.html#post925463

I have created my EOI on 2nd July, so I got invite but i have submitted on 12th July.


----------



## fragrance1625 (Oct 15, 2012)

hahahaha.... see that makes sense ... i was soooooooooo confused... as u know everyone is waiting and there are so many things that have lined up,.... so just wanted to be sure.... still is it creation date????... very strange ... coz some ppl have started application 3 months ago but cannot submit because of points.... i really dont know... how the programming works in this computer..... lol... i hope i get invite...


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

can i file eoi with 55 points and selecting SA in state option
i have my ACS with me ..but IELTS is pending so can i do EOI ?

suggest me


Armin said:


> The good thing about EOI is that you can always save and update your application before and after submission. So just go ahead and start submitting your EOI. In case you face an information that you don't have, just save your application and update it later when you prepare that info.
> In general, you need your assessment, IELTS, education and working history, etc.
> For the state sponsorship, you can either choose a specific state or just choose 'any' in the form. Depends if you already have a sponsorship from a specific state or have a state in your mind which u wanna move to.
> Keep in mind that some states like SA require you to only choose 'SA' in your EOI, otherwise your application for state sponsorship from SA will be refused. But some states like Victoria doesn't care.
> I've put 'any' for now. But I'm gonna change it to 'SA' before applying for this state sponsorship.


----------



## super (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats to all who received the invite.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi all,
Did any one claim for Australian work experience? I have few queries on the criteria for claiming.. Is it mandatory to mention about Australian work experience in ACS assessment for claiming the points?

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

chinmay shah said:


> can i file eoi with 55 points and selecting SA in state option
> i have my ACS with me ..but IELTS is pending so can i do EOI ?
> 
> suggest me


You can actually submit EOI with 55 points. But as far as I know you should provide your IELTS details in your EIO submission, I'm actually not sure if you can skip that part. Other members should guide you on this.
If you have any other IELTS result with you (even if it's not your latest one which is pending) submit that one, later update your EIO when your latest IELTS result is ready.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

What is the point of doing this?? Because as far as I am concerned, your submission date will change as soon as you enter your new IELTS scores later on.

CHeers
Wiz



Armin said:


> You can actually submit EOI with 55 points. But as far as I know you should provide your IELTS details in your EIO submission, I'm actually not sure if you can skip that part. Other members should guide you on this.
> If you have any other IELTS result with you (even if it's not your latest one which is pending) submit that one, later update your EIO when your latest IELTS result is ready.


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the point of doing this?? Because as far as I am concerned, your submission date will change as soon as you enter your new IELTS scores later on.
> 
> ...


Yup, Wiz is right about that. So there's no much of difference if u submit your EOI first or wait for all your docs to be ready then only do your EOI.


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator)


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, 
Submitted my EOI with 60points on 17/10. I will sit the IELTS again soon to see if I can improve my score and get an invite earlier.

I really hope we can get an invite within the two months after we placed our EOIs...fingers crossed.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

hey guys. 

Be ready all 60 ptrs for invitation on 15 Nov. gud luck 2 all of u.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Manii said:


> hey guys.
> 
> Be ready all 60 ptrs for invitation on 15 Nov. gud luck 2 all of u.



Hi,

What do you mean by All???? I submitted on 24/09/2012 with 60 points. Can I keep hopes??

Cheers


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you mean by All???? I submitted on 24/09/2012 with 60 points. Can I keep hopes??
> 
> Cheers


I would certainly think so. There are 1400 invitations available and the cut-off date last time was 08 or 10th August. So considering the number of applications there may have been in August and September, I definitely think you should receive an invitation !!!


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you mean by All???? I submitted on 24/09/2012 with 60 points. Can I keep hopes??
> 
> Cheers


Yes i think u ll get. wait for 15 nov..


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I would certainly think so. There are 1400 invitations available and the cut-off date last time was 08 or 10th August. So considering the number of applications there may have been in August and September, I definitely think you should receive an invitation !!!


Agree with ghost..


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Manii said:


> Agree with ghost..


goooood... guys.. waiting for it..


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

akanawu said:


> You have to seek nomination from a State/Territory you qualify for to make up the 5 points shortfall, just filling "any state" in your EOI is not enough. Please read the requirement of each state carefully before applying to any state, most state would require that you select their state EXCLUSIVELY in your EOI or you will be rejected.
> 
> Besides once you get nomination from a state, you will automatically get an invite.


Does WA reject ss nominations if one select multiple visa types like 189 and 190?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

tschaudry said:


> Does WA reject ss nominations if one select multiple visa types like 189 and 190?


No i think its d only req set by SA


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

*EOI Invitation*

Has anyone got the invite for SA SS visa 190 .EOI submitted after Sept 2012?
60points


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

happy Diwali to all my indian frnds. May this diwali brings an invitation 2 evry1...:clap2:


----------

